# Gästekey für D3 gesucht!



## Galbadia (13. Juni 2012)

Hallo, ich suche auch ein Gästekey für Diablo 3. Bin mir noch nicht sicher ob das Spiel das Geld wert ist und will es erstmal selber spielen bevor ich Geld ausgebe! 

Hoffe auf einen freundlichen Spieler der mir einen geben kann. Danke schonmal!


----------

